# Which song is this?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Post a little something to hint of a song you're thinking about. Can you guess mine? 
View attachment 102495


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Mendelssohn: Song Without Words....or music


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Post a little something to hint of a song you're thinking about. Can you guess mine?
> View attachment 102495


Donna Summer ~ On the Radio!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Post a little something to hint of a song you're thinking about. Can you guess mine?
> View attachment 102495


Donna Summer, On The Radio. It's no Love to Love You Baby by Donna Summer though. That's one the greatest pieces of music of all-time! :devil:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A song? One of the all-time great American lieder.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't give it all away! It's a guessing game  This next one can be by several performers...
View attachment 102525


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

So, is the clue: a) the beach? or, b) her weird toes?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

The answer is:
a)


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

That's a pretty broad clue ... wild guess ~ The Girl from Ipanema ?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beach baby by The First Class (with the famous Sibelius 5 quote).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

laurie said:


> So, is the clue: a) the beach? or, b) her weird toes?


Actually a) and b)...Where are the weird toes?


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Actually a) and b)...Where are the weird toes?


:lol: Her toes are really long ... look at the second ones, especially ~ those are some freakishly long toes!


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Beach baby by The First Class (with the famous Sibelius 5 quote).


I remember that song! It was popular when I was in middle school  . Is the quote easy to hear?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Easy one.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Easy one.


"Sittin' on the dock of the bay, wasting time .... "


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

laurie said:


> :lol: Her toes are really long ... look at the second ones, especially ~ those are some freakishly long toes!


The toes actually look like mine...ok, here's the one


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

laurie said:


> :lol: Her toes are really long ... look at the second ones, especially ~ those are some freakishly long toes!


I think they look pretty short compared with how long they _really _are!


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> *The toes actually look like mine*...ok, here's the one


You wear *pink* polish, too? :lol: *So do I!*
I'm sorry, I didn't mean to insult anyone's toes .... I just kinda have a thing about feet (other people's,
that is  ); they weird me out


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

double post ~ so let's enjoy a short musical interlude ...
:guitar: :trp: :guitar:


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

KenOC said:


> I think they look pretty short compared with how long they _really _are!


This is actually really interesting .... creepy, but interesting!


----------

